# Well looks like JO is done for a while



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Man he laid that fat dude out!! His *** was knocked cold!!

TOTALLY assault...he should go to prison...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

as well as Jackson and Artest

the pathetic thing is big ben and the fans were to blame, yet the Pacer season is the one thats going to be ruined


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> Man he laid that fat dude out!! His *** was knocked cold!!
> 
> TOTALLY assault...he should go to prison...


TOTALLY ****IN AWESOME PUNCH!!!
too bad he'll be suspended bad


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> Man he laid that fat dude out!! His *** was knocked cold!!
> 
> TOTALLY assault...he should go to prison...


No that stupid fat *** trying to be tough and going onto the floor should go to prison. What a stupid ****er.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Are you guys kidding? O'Neal go to prison for PROTECTING himself??? I doubt O'Neal even gets suspended for this incident. What if that dude has a knife and stabbed Artest or Chuck Person? What would people say then? "ONeal is a pansy for watching Artest get stabbed???" 

When drunk fans trasspass, you NEVER know what they are thinking, and you need those people on the floor ASAP. In most sports events, police knock them to the crowd and end of story. There was no police or security around, so O'Neal took the situation to his hands. 

During the super bowl, a fan ran onto the field and a player of the Patriots tackled him hard into the ground. Why didn't he get fined? Talked about? Or suspended? People he was protecting himself.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

> I doubt O'Neal even gets suspended for this incident.


Yeah we'll see about that


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah we'll see about that


He will get suspended for the game incident. But for punching that fat a$$ no way. Theres other asspects of this riot where he did something wrong. But punching that dude out was right.


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Are you guys kidding? O'Neal go to prison for PROTECTING himself??? I doubt O'Neal even gets suspended for this incident. What if that dude has a knife and stabbed Artest or Chuck Person? What would people say then? "ONeal is a pansy for watching Artest get stabbed???"
> 
> When drunk fans trasspass, you NEVER know what they are thinking, and you need those people on the floor ASAP. In most sports events, police knock them to the crowd and end of story. There was no police or security around, so O'Neal took the situation to his hands.
> ...


Totally agree. You come onto the court in a hostile situation like that, you should know that you are in the players' domain. I thought that Artest and SJax going into the stands was as pathetic as the actions of the fans, but that particular incident was something that the guy deserved. This is similar to the incident in Chicago with the Royals 1st base coach who was attacked by a fan (or two?). You just never know how far a "fan" is willing to go, especially in melee like that. Jermaine O'Neal will get suspended, but he doesn't deserve nearly as much as Steven Jackson and Ron Artest should get. An assault charge against O'Neal would go absolutely no where.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Are you guys kidding? O'Neal go to prison for PROTECTING himself??? I doubt O'Neal even gets suspended for this incident. What if that dude has a knife and stabbed Artest or Chuck Person? What would people say then? "ONeal is a pansy for watching Artest get stabbed???"
> 
> When drunk fans trasspass, you NEVER know what they are thinking, and you need those people on the floor ASAP. In most sports events, police knock them to the crowd and end of story. There was no police or security around, so O'Neal took the situation to his hands.
> ...


Totally agree!


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

What did that street thug O'neal say to the fan that would make you guys think he will receive an "assault" charge?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

nothin can happen to J.O the fan came out on to the court trying to fight Ron Artest it is act of self defense


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Jermaine O'Neal ran halfway accrossed the floor and punched a guy in the face who was sitting on his knees after pulling his friend away after getting punched by Artest.

I'm sorry. The fans should NEVER be on the floor. And while I think Artest should be done for the year for rushing the fan in the stands, he was not in the wrong for punching the fan that rushed him ON the court as he did pose an immediate threat.

Jermaine O'Neal however was NOT being threatened, Artest had already controlled the situation and what JO did was nothing more than a very very dangerous sucker punch to a man sitting in a defenseless prone position.

A lot of people should be arrested for this situation. Any Piston fan who threw a bunch should be arrested and banned from the Palace for life, Jermaine O'Neal and Stephen Jackson should be arrested as well. What they did was just as bad as what the fans did.

On one hand you condemn a fan for coming on the floor to help his friend who got hit by Artest. But people praise Stephen Jackson for coming into the stands to protect his friend who got hit by a fan?


----------



## bigben (Nov 20, 2004)

*ummm*

artest is outta their,he was showboating whrn he was hit with beer and he hit the wrong fan!!!!!o'neal should be arrested


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> What did that street thug O'neal say to the fan that would make you guys think he will receive an "assault" charge?


Dude you had guys with credentials punching Pacers in the back of the head.....I would be punching every fool I saw too.....who could of he had trusted? You are surrounded by Piston fans throwing stuff at you and trying to get at you...I would of done the same thing.....This is a no-win situation for everyone involved


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

The point I was trying to make was that it wasn't "assault", it was "battery".

An assault is when you verbally threaten someone.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> The point I was trying to make was that it wasn't "assault", it was "battery".
> 
> An assault is when you verbally threaten someone.


Not exactly.

An assault by definition is: An attempt or offer with force and violence to do bodily injury to another with the apparent present means to do so.

So while a verbal threat CAN be an assault if you have the means of carrying out that threat. Any legitimate attemp to do bodily injury is classified as an assault.

By definition Artest, Jackson, and O'Neal all comited assault. The only thing that could save them form that is a self defense argument, which could be legitamate in a couple cases- but all of those 3 threw took some shots where there is no way you can argue it was self defense. In fact Jackson and Artest actually hit guys running AWAY from them.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

:laugh: @ Jermaine O'Neal "protecting himself" when punching the guy on the court.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

whoever said JO was protecting himslef when he punched that guy on the court is 100%wrong. he went out of his way to punch that guy and will be suspened for punching him. Im not defending tht idiot fan for running on the court but JO was still completing in the wrong for punching him.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Take it how you guys want....everyone would of reacted differently....I am not saying JO was in the right.....no one was in the right.....I am just saying when your adrenaline is going at the rate I am sure his was a lot of people would of done the same....You got a whole section of a crowd going at you in the crowd then you come on the court and you see someone else trying to help out a friend who tried to attack one of your teammates....I would of clocked him too.....then called him a *****......adrenaline does strange things to a person


Oh well.....We need to focus on trying to fix this so it doesnt happen again....finger pointing is over at this point....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> :laugh: @ Jermaine O'Neal "protecting himself" when punching the guy on the court.


Dude why dont the Detriot fans leave the Pacers forum?

The guy was getting up, yelling at Chuck Person, WHO KNOWS if he had any WEAPONS and security was doing nothing. If a drunk fan has the balls to get onto the court, WHO KNOWS if he has the balls to hurt someone too? 

Whatever, get a life Piston fans. Hope you enjoyed the loss tonight. And i hope you enjoyed seeing your "fans" get knocked around.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Oh please. If the roles were reversed all of you "pacer fans" would be raising hell on the Pistons board. 

I hope you enjoyed the win, I wouldn't expect to many more this season from your classy  organization.

THUGS.


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm willing to bet NOBODY will be arrested. Those who try to argue (or rather, wish) that JO, Artest, or Jackson, should be arrested because they committed assault, is not a realy lawyer. You are an armchair lawyer. No competent district attorney would waste too much of his time prosecuting anybody, fans or athlete, here. It's a waste of taxpayers' money.

This is nothing more than a sporting event gone bad. This is not some planned street fight.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Oh please. If the roles were reversed all of you "pacer fans" would be raising hell on the Pistons board.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the win, I wouldn't expect to many more this season from your classy  organization.
> ...


haha oh ok tuff guy. I guess Ben Wallace is a angel.  

And yes, there's many more wins to come. We just kicked your team around your own building without 3 key players. 

And for kicks, we kicked around some fans too. 

Keep calling us "thugs", while the rest of the world sees the True Pistons fans on video. Whatever i'm not going to waste my time with an ignorant loser like you.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Interesting that a child like you would call me ignorant. If Artest wouldn't have been such a ***** when he ran away from Ben Wallace like a little baby then none of this would have happened. You also say that the whole world sees the True Pistons fans? Well that right there is completely ignorant. 

Also someone that spells "tough" with two f's has no right to call anyone ignorant. 

Now go get your shine box.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Interesting that a child like you would call me ignorant. If Artest wouldn't have been such a ***** when he ran away from Ben Wallace like a little baby then none of this would have happened. You also say that the whole world sees the True Pistons fans? Well that right there is completely ignorant.
> 
> Also someoelne that spls "tough" with two f's has no right to call anyone ignorant.
> ...


Everyone it is obvious this guy is ignorant. How are they thugs.... What is your definition of thugs? I want to know because what Ben Wallace did was ignorant. I don't understand anything you really are saying. Artest laid on the table because he didn't want to get suspende. If he fought Ben it would have probably looked like he only wanted time of to deal with his record company, but the fan throw a cup of beer at him so he took offence to that and who wouldn't? The game was obviously over and the Pacers won, so I think that was enuff for artest until the fan crossed the line. Really Artest was the only one who *Really* had to protect himself I admitt, but the other Pacers probably felt dangered. People were coming on the court and punching random pacers in the head. Now people say hey were was Croshere when this happend. Well no offence... I am not sure if Croshere would have stepped up for any of his teammates let a lone himself, but I know if Pollard was active he would have been apart of this fight. I just want to know why you keep calling all the Pacers thugs?? Is it from a personal experience??or do you just hat the Pacers that much? You weren't their, so really you dont know what happend... I wasn't obviously their, so I don't know what happend. Really, only a person there can analyse the situation.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Interesting that a child like you would call me ignorant. If Artest wouldn't have been such a ***** when he ran away from Ben Wallace like a little baby then none of this would have happened. You also say that the whole world sees the True Pistons fans? Well that right there is completely ignorant.
> 
> Also someone that spells "tough" with two f's has no right to call anyone ignorant.
> ...


and spelling Tough with Tuff is a slang... o no I guess Miller Time is a thug :laugh:


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Oh please. If the roles were reversed all of you "pacer fans" would be raising hell on the Pistons board.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the win, I wouldn't expect to many more this season from your classy  organization.
> ...


How old are you man? Have you ever watched the game? Or you are also one of the Pistons Fake Fans but Actual Hooligans Union? Get lost from here!:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Interesting that a child like you would call me ignorant. If Artest wouldn't have been such a ***** when he ran away from Ben Wallace like a little baby then none of this would have happened. You also say that the whole world sees the True Pistons fans? Well that right there is completely ignorant.
> 
> Also someone that spells "tough" with two f's has no right to call anyone ignorant.
> ...


Well when you've had a history of suspensions in the NBA, and you don't want the fight to get worse, you would do what Ron did. Why would you call him a *****? Just for trying to stay out of the fight? Nothing would have happened if that drunk dumb *** fan wouldn't have thrown the cup.

Did you even see the video??
Because some of your commments are very off.

Oh, a little FYI, go to ESPN.com watch the video on ESPN motion.
They call the Pistons fans the punks. Stop calling the Pacers thugs. They were protecting themselves.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Oh please. If the roles were reversed all of you "pacer fans" would be raising hell on the Pistons board.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the win, I wouldn't expect to many more this season from your classy  organization.
> ...


I hope you enjoyed your time at the game, because the Piston fans are going to get some repercussions.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Interesting that a child like you would call me ignorant. If Artest wouldn't have been such a ***** when he ran away from Ben Wallace like a little baby then none of this would have happened. You also say that the whole world sees the True Pistons fans? Well that right there is completely ignorant.
> 
> Also someone that spells "tough" with two f's has no right to call anyone ignorant.
> ...


Except that the ref was pushing him away, and Artest is not a dumbass like Wallace who tries to kill a guy.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Watch the video. The guy oneil punch out was the one that tackle Artest to the ground. Two fans went and confronted artest and artest punch one out. The other fan tackle artest tothe ground and then Oneil came in from nowhere and punch the guy square in the face. He deserves it.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by If Artest wouldn't have been such a ***** when he ran away from Ben Wallace like a little baby then none of this would have happened.


Yeah he is scared of Ben Wallace but he will go and take on the entire section 104(or whatever section it was) at the Palace....he was real scared of Wallace...get outta here with that....you people call him a lunatic..so why would he be scared of Wallace? ...People were holding him back when the whole fight started...Anyways... this isnt a who punked who type of deal.....why dont you people understand the bigger picture of this?




> Now go get your shine box.


D&D would be proud


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> Watch the video. The guy oneil punch out was the one that tackle Artest to the ground. Two fans went and confronted artest and artest punch one out. The other fan tackle artest tothe ground and then Oneil came in from nowhere and punch the guy square in the face. He deserves it.



Seriously, who the **** do these people think they are? How the hell did they get on the court in the first place.?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

lol JO won't go to prison. When the crowd was going ape**** and throwing chairs, even the police officer they interviewed on ESPN acknowledged that the players were defending themselves.

Like someone said, when those guys came on the court, you didn't know what they were going to do. JO just reacted to that threat.

He may not even get a suspension for that one, just because it's the NBA securities duty to keep the players safe, and letting drunken louts saunter on to the floor in a scene like that is not keeping the players safe.

It's not even the worst a fan has gotten it from players. Anyone watch those old NHL fights with fans? Or what about in the NFL all the times a fan has come on the field and gotten creamed?


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

n/m...

hmm feel like I should say something in this post tho...Pacers got screwed. These suspensions are retarded. They are now my favorite team behind the Hawks (which effectively makes them my favorite NBA team). Hope they win the championship this year. Artest rulz


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude why dont the Detriot fans leave the Pacers forum?


You'd miss us too much millertime . Besides you shouldn't want people to leave the board, it provides different opinions and more posts.





> Whatever, get a life Piston fans. Hope you enjoyed the loss tonight. And i hope you enjoyed seeing your "fans" get knocked around.


We lost tonight, but that's only part of the battle (no pun intended), we still have 3 more games to go. See you on X-Mas.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Interesting that a child like you would call me ignorant. If Artest wouldn't have been such a ***** when he ran away from Ben Wallace like a little baby then none of this would have happened. You also say that the whole world sees the True Pistons fans? Well that right there is completely ignorant.
> 
> Also someone that spells "tough" with two f's has no right to call anyone ignorant.
> ...



I have just one question, what was Ben Wallace thinking? It was a normal foul Artest just didn't want him to score. He woulda got free throws and everything would be okay. But Big Ben gets sore becuase the Pacers are better than them this year and their hopes for a repeat aren't likely, and he can't carry his team. So he takes it out on Artest and it eventually escalades. I think the one who needs a level head here is Ben Wallace. It was a petty foul and he's the baby. Artest handled it well. He wasn't getting involved. Yourr fans were just insitigators by throwing that beer, they couldn't stand the fact that Artest wasn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ummm*



> Originally posted by <b>bigben</b>!
> artest is outta their,he was showboating whrn he was hit with beer and he hit the wrong fan!!!!!o'neal should be arrested


fien then ben wallace should go to jail because im a apcer fan.....go back to the pistons forum


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I have just one question, what was Ben Wallace thinking? It was a normal foul Artest just didn't want him to score. He woulda got free throws and everything would be okay. But Big Ben gets sore becuase the Pacers are better than them this year and their hopes for a repeat aren't likely, and he can't carry his team.


Some of you Pacers fans are really eating this victory up. You guys beat us pretty handily, but I guess you guys still don't realize it's three more games to play and the playoffs are a totally different story.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Some of you Pacers fans are really eating this victory up. You guys beat us pretty handily, but I guess you guys still don't realize it's three more games to play and the playoffs are a totally different story.


No I understand that....Its a shame because that will probably be one of the last games between these two teams as a whole.....I honestly dont see Bird keeping Artest....seriously.....


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Midnight_Marauder</b>!
> 
> 
> No I understand that....Its a shame because that will probably be one of the last games between these two teams as a whole.....I honestly dont see Bird keeping Artest....seriously.....


I really wasn't addressing you, because I didn't see you talking about us getting "owned" and "mad because we realize Indy is better" and all that. Plus I know you wouldn't jump to conclusions.  


I think if someone wanted Artest, they wouldn't dare trade for him right now. Just too much going on right now. I definitely wouldn't mind seeing him go though, as a Pistons fan. He killed us yesterday and we have noone on the team who can guard him.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I really wasn't addressing you, because I didn't see you talking about us getting "owned" and "mad because we realize Indy is better" and all that. Plus I know you wouldn't jump to conclusions.
> ...


I understand that Artest is a top ten talent....but a top five nutjob.....You sometimes have to worry if the good he does for this team really outweighs the bad sometimes......I mean he pretty much cost us any chance of a championship this year....I honestly thought the Pacers had a better chance this year than last year to get to the finals....I have to believe that Bird is thinking this same thing.....


----------

